# Bitch Spray



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried this and does it work? My bitch has gone into heat and the husky won't leave her alone, just until we can get him booked in to get his nuts removed! Don't want any unwanted litters and she's getting harassed. They don't like being separated which is what we're having to do at the minute


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Put it this way, i had a bitch come in season (in for 3 days) & i took her out with my other dogs. She was sprayed with Bitch Spray yet from out of nowhere this big mastiff appeared & wouldn't stop sniffing at her. Thankfully i had a friend with me to help & i was able to put myself between my bitch & the interested dog. If your dog is showing an interest now then the spray won't work as he already knows she's in season as the smell will be all around him. Best thing is to keep them separated, even if you are there as it doesn't take long for a mating to take place & they don't need to tie for oit to be successful.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Ah ok cheers for your advice, will keep them apart


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Bitch spray is just a perfume, they still need to be well split, ideally 2 doors between them! Do you crate??


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I know you have likely taken the earlier advice but just to be clear more for others reading this in the future than you necessarily

There is no way on Earth that bitch spray could ever in anyway ever be used to stop a dog the bitch lives with noticing that she is in season.
At most it could maybe have a use to allow a bitch to take a short walk on lead past a dogs house and maybe keep him from getting too excited.

It would be about equal to using antiperspirant as a contraceptive in a human.:lol2:

Also worth noting that is far from just the female area that will smell, that is making the smell but the whole bitch will smell, and the whole house, and any other dog in the house. I have an entire German Shepherd and when she is in season we obviously leave her at home, go out and find our spayed retriever gets interested parties come up to her, she lives with an in season bitch and will smell like one too...so 1) do not underestimate the strength of the smell they can give off and 2) be prepared for your DOG to be mounted when your Bitch is in season...and be prepared to control his reactions if you feel even remotely that is something he may act aggressively against.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok cheers, I knew it wouldnt totally mask her being in season, just didn't know if it would offer her any relief from harassment; they both pine for the otherone when apart and scratch at doors etc! The husky is crated, the Shepherd isn't but her behaviour is usually spot on. His cage is in our bedroom and had third night of no sleep with him dancing around and howling!! Horny little git, straight into the vets after Christmas!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Just remember that the week or so AFTER the bleeding stopped is if anything a more dangerous time for her with regards to the chances of her getting pregnant. 

Many accidents occur because people simply do not understand seasons well enough, which is not their fault in my opinion. The spay and neuter message is a good one to spread, but it tends to be passed on as the only option and drowns out to a large extent any access to other information on the subject of dogs and their reproductivity.

How old is your Husky?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:gasp::gasp::gasp:

bitch spray?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

HOW ABOUT PIMP SPRAY?

:lol2:


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh im a firm believer in spaying/neutering, it was always the plan for them, just currently paying off a £13k vets bill for my horses lol! My husky is 13 months old now. I'll be honest, I know nothing about seasons or breeding dogs, we've always had ours done.

He definitely doesn't need pimp spray!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Moscowlynny said:


> Oh im a firm believer in spaying/neutering, it was always the plan for them, just currently paying off a £13k vets bill for my horses lol! My husky is 13 months old now. I'll be honest, I know nothing about seasons or breeding dogs, we've always had ours done.
> 
> He definitely doesn't need pimp spray!!


Spaying and neutering is fine, it is just the message became so loud that it drowned out any other information related to the subject, ie the up hill struggle to get any info about the cons to spaying and neutering, especially the rising rates of bone cancers because people are neutering large breed dogs under the age of 18 months and therefore before they have stopped growing and even more so the information needed to safely get a bitch through a season or two before spaying at an appropriate age.

I hope you do not take offense at a strange question here, but why do you call your German Shepherd an Alstatian? Most German shepherd owners get rather peeved with them being called an Alstatian bearing in mind the name was officially changed in 1977, 35 years ago so there is a frustration by now that it refuses to die. I am not sure I have ever heard an actual German shepherd owner use the name before.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

I've always been brought up calling them alsatians, we've had a few in our family and it's what they were referred to as. To me a dog is a dog, not bothered about name/breeding/etc, long as it's happy and healthy. 

Yea I understand the risks of neutering early, my bitch is 5 and would rather avoid getting her done if possible, but the husky will be done in due course. He's still on puppy food etc, keeping him on that until he's 18 month


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

You need to keep a note of when your bitch came in season because if your Husky isn't as high as a kite now, he will be higher after 10 days of your bitch being in season. I find it useful to put one of the dogs in the car for a few hours, it will give you a break. You must keep them separated by doors while in the house. Don't underestimate the lengths some male dogs can go to, to get to an in season bitch by opening doors and jumping dog gates!

By the way, I would suggest you get your husky off the puppy food, if he is over eight months. Some brands are very high in protein, this can make him extra hypey. I have real concerns about both dogs and bitches being neutered too young and I would suggest you wait till five months time, just before your bitch comes in season again. Rushing off with him after Christmas is not going to acheive anything now, your bitch will be going off heat by then anyway.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Yea I know the 18 month rule for neutering. She's been in season for over 2 weeks now, she's taken all the paint off the door scratching at it to try to get to him. One is usually in a cage, in the bedroom with door shut, and other in living room with door shut. We alternate them hourly or so. 

In relation to the food, I always thought keep them on puppy food until about 12 months, but with large breeds 18 month?


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Basically we are all conned by t.v. commercials on dog food. In reality dogs do not need any different type of food all their life through, other than the fact that a very old dog may not be able to crack bones and a sick dog with pancreatitis must have a lean diet.

If you are feeding a commercial diet of dried food, it will be full of carbs, which carnivores find difficult to digest and most brands of puppy food has high content in protein, although they don't state what the protein consists of. Canine nutrition is not a science, just think about what a natural carnivore would eat and you cannot go far wrong in having a healthy dog all its life. It also works out much cheaper, going to the butcher for cheap cuts, pet mince and raw chicken wings and bones. Huskys were bred to live in harsh conditions, as you would know. They would get thrown a frozen bit of whale meat or seal and then be expected to live outside in minus-----? Then run for 50 miles. You have a very hardy breed, a superb dog. 
Just a little bit of friendy advice freely given from a dog breeder and trainer!


----------

